# what color rims go good on a green car



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

obvioulsly there is always chrome. but so much bling. lets say a dark forest green 2 door? what would you put on it


----------



## LONGBEACH24 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: what color rims go good on a green car (my 2.0 rocket)*

BBS LM's with a gold center. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocket_science (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: what color rims go good on a green car (my 2.0 rocket)*

Definitely gold or bronze rims.


----------



## RDY4TKF (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: what color rims go good on a green car (my 2.0 rocket)*

I have a 97 Green GLX and I think I am going to go with the anthracite SSR Competition's.


----------

